
Open source actually hinders teamwork - mrjoelkemp
https://medium.com/@mrjoelkemp/open-source-actually-hinders-teamwork-791a794f27
======
avoidwork
So you didn't know how to ask for help, and you think OSS was the root cause?
lol.

